# Human ash sculptures



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually, I kinda like 'em.

human ash sculpture


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! That's actually something else...
Not sure I like and not sure I hate it...

Did it say how the artist got their hands on human ashes?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Um... Really unusual medium to use. But the end product is amazing. I want to be creeped out but like I said the end product is beautiful.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are definitely freaky....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I'd want to be "reincarnated" as a sculpture of a dung beetle


----------

